# Crazy fun stuff!



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

All I'm gonna say is me and Erieangler51 may have held up a few ups drivers today! But I finally ended with my new shack! Literally took it off the truck on the way to the lake and un boxed it in the parking lot of the lake ! Caught a few dinks of it too!  good times !! Very happy with my otter!





















[





















ATTACH=full]202526[/ATTACH]







ppp ATTACH=full]202521[/ATTACH]


----------



## FishingFitz (Feb 15, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> All I'm gonna say is me and Erieangler51 may have held up a few ups drivers today! But I finally ended with my new shack! Literally took it off the truck on the way to the lake and un boxed it in the parking lot of the lake ! Caught a few dinks of it too!  good times !! Very happy with my otter!
> View attachment 202523
> View attachment 202524
> View attachment 202525
> ...


Nice gear how thick was the ice ?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

FishingFitz said:


> Nice gear how thick was the ice ?


Ice was only around 3" or so where we were and only 2" of it was good


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

We were literal stopping ups trucks in portagelakes looking for my shack! And we eventually intercepted it it was epic!


----------



## FishingFitz (Feb 15, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> Ice was only around 3" or so where we were and only 2" of it was good


Pretty brave i need 4 inch or better lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Shack looks roomy. Congrats on getting out to use it before we loose the ice again.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Big roomy shack for sure! Glad you were able to get it out!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

How in the world did you convince a UPS driver to not deliver a pkg. to its address destination?!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My gander mtn 8x8 shanty is great I love the space!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice setup(esp like the pink combo)!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Nice setup(esp like the pink combo)!!


It's my wife's but I like to jig with it.lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> How in the world did you convince a UPS driver to not deliver a pkg. to its address destination?![/
> 
> I think he could see the desperation in my eyes!  it was for sure an experience I'll never forget you wouldn't believe how many different ups trucks are in portagelakes at the same time!


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Pretty nice setup!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm loving all the space right right now (63sq ft) I'm sitting here not catching much but at least I got room to stretch and stroll around a bit without leaving the comfort of the shack


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Real men rock pink jigging rods LOL


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

All of that room inside looks great!
It takes a man who is secure in knowing who he is to "rock" pink anything. 
Nicely done!


----------



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

congrates, looks allot like my clam bigfoot remember to pin out the sides on windy days wind will push sides in . love the chair got one for xmas couple yrs ago fish on


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I fished for years out of my dads shappel s3000,and last month I bought a shappel f4000, both have lots of room and both have a rigid floor(I remove the stock carpet and line the floor with a 1" thick padded foam floor).no exposed ice to radiate cold or melt water to sit in, I can lay down and stretch out in either one. yesterday as melt water got deep, I was still 1-2" above the mess,high and dry. I,ve borrowed other people,s shacks and have tagged along and tried many rigs, I will always recommend shappel products-but once you,ve fished off a hard floor ,you won,t go back to bare ice,no matter how much room you have. if I had the money,i would have a bayrunnerII. they completely solved the problems of the original bayrunner and its 10 times more portable.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nightranger said:


> I fished for years out of my dads shappel s3000,and last month I bought a shappel f4000, both have lots of room and both have a rigid floor(I remove the stock carpet and line the floor with a 1" thick padded foam floor).no exposed ice to radiate cold or melt water to sit in, I can lay down and stretch out in either one. yesterday as melt water got deep, I was still 1-2" above the mess,high and dry. I,ve borrowed other people,s shacks and have tagged along and tried many rigs, I will always recommend shappel products-but once you,ve fished off a hard floor ,you won,t go back to bare ice,no matter how much room you have. if I had the money,i would have a bayrunnerII. they completely solved the problems of the original bayrunner and its 10 times more portable.


I fished my frabill outback for 9 seasons with a floor the reason I got away from the suitcase shacks was because of the weight I'll give up a floor for a 4-5 man shack that only weighs 42lbs I've fished in quite a few shappel shacks as well they are nice I looked into a 4 man shappel but the weight 74lbs was too much and was the my deciding factor since I fish solo a lot but wanted more room when fishing with company. And I do somewhat miss the floor when I drop something I don't want wet tho.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Take a shovel and clear off the ice where you set up. It doesn't make the ice dry, but sure helps when it is sloppy. I bring one along most times i take my pop-up. Use it to bury in the outside flaps too.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> Take a shovel and clear off the ice where you set up. It doesn't make the ice dry, but sure helps when it is sloppy. I bring one along most times i take my pop-up. Use it to bury in the outside flaps too.


Yea I'm gonna pick up a little telescopic snow shovel for sure.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Take a shovel and clear off the ice where you set up. It doesn't make the ice dry, but sure helps when it is sloppy. I bring one along most times i take my pop-up. Use it to bury in the outside flaps too.


Doesn't matter when your on 2-4" of ice with 4-8" of snow pushing down on it. It's either be sloppy or a swimming pool. At least with slush you have some traction.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> I fished my frabill outback for 9 seasons with a floor the reason I got away from the suitcase shacks was because of the weight I'll give up a floor for a 4-5 man shack that only weighs 42lbs I've fished in quite a few shappel shacks as well they are nice I looked into a 4 man shappel but the weight 74lbs was too much and was the my deciding factor since I fish solo a lot but wanted more room when fishing with company. And I do somewhat miss the floor when I drop something I don't want wet tho.


I,m with you on the weight thing.my 4000 was my b-day present to myself and I have yet to use it for that very reason. I ordered the repair parts for my dads 3000 because I can handle it so much easier. the bayrunner II is nice,but once you have all your electronics mounted,weight can be a factor there as well.i don,t know how much weight your saving hauling out pieces of wood to set your dry things on but that can add up to.personal preference I guess. I,ve tried to design all my stuff to incorporate floating pond foam pieces or floating foam of some sort. only the ice auger and electronics(camera and sonar)with their heavy batteries are my anchors,my 3000 and 4000 shacks have enough added foam to be flotation devices(rather than the stock "neutral buoyancy)why is it that the most expensive stuff sinks the fastest?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> I fished my frabill outback for 9 seasons with a floor the reason I got away from the suitcase shacks was because of the weight I'll give up a floor for a 4-5 man shack that only weighs 42lbs I've fished in quite a few shappel shacks as well they are nice I looked into a 4 man shappel but the weight 74lbs was too much and was the my deciding factor since I fish solo a lot but wanted more room when fishing with company. And I do somewhat miss the floor when I drop something I don't want wet tho.


 time to switch your pic!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> time to switch your pic!


Annnnd done! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Annnnd done! Thanks for the reminder


 hahaha yep no problem!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

nightranger said:


> I,m with you on the weight thing.my 4000 was my b-day present to myself and I have yet to use it for that very reason. I ordered the repair parts for my dads 3000 because I can handle it so much easier. the bayrunner II is nice,but once you have all your electronics mounted,weight can be a factor there as well.i don,t know how much weight your saving hauling out pieces of wood to set your dry things on but that can add up to.personal preference I guess. I,ve tried to design all my stuff to incorporate floating pond foam pieces or floating foam of some sort. only the ice auger and electronics(camera and sonar)with their heavy batteries are my anchors,my 3000 and 4000 shacks have enough added foam to be flotation devices(rather than the stock "neutral buoyancy)why is it that the most expensive stuff sinks the fastest?


I have the ski system for my dx4000, still can be a heavy drag in deeper snow because of the weight. But man is it roomy. I can pull it with my pinkie in a few inches. Berlin drag kicked my a$$ a few yrs ago.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

X2 on the ski system just started using one this year wish I would have done it years ago!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I have the ski system for my dx4000, still can be a heavy drag in deeper snow because of the weight. But man is it roomy. I can pull it with my pinkie in a few inches. Berlin drag kicked my a$$ a few yrs ago.


Was that after the fresh powder fell and the ice was smooth and slick as hell? I was there a couple years ago and that powder didn't give your feet any traction but made the drag brutal. My cleats didn't even help I almost died pulling my shanty from the dam area to the boat launch. Funny thing is a month later I had a heart attack just watching TV.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> Was that after the fresh powder fell and the ice was smooth and slick as hell? I was there a couple years ago and that powder didn't give your feet any traction but made the drag brutal. My cleats didn't even help I almost died pulling my shanty from the dam area to the boat launch. Funny thing is a month later I had a heart attack just watching TV.


It was during a tournament there and 8-10" of snow. Thought I was gonna have a heart attack. The drag back to the truck is always worse lol. Glad your ok.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> It was during a tournament there and 8-10" of snow. Thought I was gonna have a heart attack. The drag back to the truck is always worse lol. Glad your ok.


Was that the tournament that no one caught any walleye? If so that's the day I was there also.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> I fished my frabill outback for 9 seasons with a floor the reason I got away from the suitcase shacks was because of the weight I'll give up a floor for a 4-5 man shack that only weighs 42lbs I've fished in quite a few shappel shacks as well they are nice I looked into a 4 man shappel but the weight 74lbs was too much and was the my deciding factor since I fish solo a lot but wanted more room when fishing with company. And I do somewhat miss the floor when I drop something I don't want wet tho.


I have a frabill hub and love it !!! I use a roll up anti fatigue mat for a floor and works perfect.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> Yea I'm gonna pick up a little telescopic snow shovel for sure.


I got a nice telescopic shovel from lowes on sale last year for 5 dollars. It's a nice little shovel and takes up next to zero space and super light weight.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> Was that the tournament that no one caught any walleye? If so that's the day I was there also.


Yep chuck sponsored it, haha! Small ice fishing world. What's funny is our small catfish would have won but we were like 10 mins late....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice setup bobber bucket!! I'd rethink shoveling snow and slush before ya set up, you may get rid of 2" of snow but it gets replaced with 2" of water! Been there done that, never again ! Glad to see your new shack, looks good!


----------

